
The Year 2038 Problem - jayfk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
======
evolve2k
Relevant?

Trump Orders Government to Stop Work on Y2K Bug, 17 Years Later

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-15/trump-
ord...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-15/trump-orders-
government-to-stop-work-on-y2k-bug-17-years-later)

~~~
microwavecamera
It's just a stop to the paperwork required for Y2K compliance. It's outdated
by today's standards but back in the late 90s, early 2000s is wasn't uncommon
to run into old software (DOS, Netware, old school UNIX, mainframes, etc.) in
major corporations.

------
seangrant
We still have plenty of time.

